# Replacement Inducer Blower



## caseywa (Nov 7, 2006)

We have a horizontal gas furnace, Carrier 349MAV. The inducer blower is making noise sounding like it is time to replace it. The plate on the inducer blower motor shows it to be a Fasco, 7062-3136 type U62B1, p/n 20000101, 3450 rpm, class B, 115v, 60H, .70A.

I researching a replacement inducer blower it seems the the replacement is the Fasco A147. The difference it the positioning of the two vacuum line nipples...everything else looks the same.

I just wanted to check with you all to make sure I have the correct blower before I order.

Thanks, Casey


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi caseywa

The furnace you actually have is a Bryant, don't be discouraged however Carrier parts will fit it. In a sorts a Bryant is Carriers little brother. The inducer assy. has a factory part # in the lower right hand corner of the motors data plate. It should start out with a hc in the part#. If this is the same one you have the part # I believe is a 325878-751. You should be able to get a replacement from your local Carrier, Bryant or Payne dealer. You will wan't the inducer assy. believe me.

Good luck 
Rusty


----------



## caseywa (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Rusty...figured that I would get the complete inducer assembly since that would seem a cleaner swap out. Just want to make sure I get the correct part. I have a digital photo of the motor plate but not sure it able to post here or not for you to see. There is no "hc" number. Just the p/n 20000101 00594

...along with the other info that I sent earlier. Feel pretty good that this inducer lasted 12 years...the first one lasted only 2 years.

Is there another plate I should look for that is not on the motor itself that might have an ID number on it? Seems like the A147 is the replacement but just wanna be sure.

I did an internet search on the 325878-751...it came back as a Bryant Circuit Board Conversion Kit. Oops?

Thanks, Casey


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi caseywa

I am sorry about that, I was talking to a friend of mine on the phone about the board he needed for his Carrier furnace. The part # for your inducer assembly is 20054001. Once again I didn't mean to send you the wrong information.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## caseywa (Nov 7, 2006)

No problem Rusty...

I did an internet search on the part no. 20054001 and this is what I found from a website:

*A147 combustion inducer blower assembly* 
Direct replacement for Fasco inducer blower part numbers 7062-3342, 7062-1881 and 7062-3136, Ducane and Amana part # 20054001, R208052 and 20057701, Heil, Tempstar ICP part number 1150553,and Rotom FB-RFB540, and RFB540

...the inducer blower on my furnace now is the Fasco 7062-3136. Sounds like the A147 will work. The A147 is the only one that I can find to order on line. I do not know anything about the original blower that was replaced on the furnace 12 years ago with the Fasco 7062-3136.

I am attaching two photographs showing the inducer blower assembly and the name plate on the motor. The A147 looks and is mechanically similar to the Fasco 7062-3136 but the Amana 20054001 looked different with the wiring and capacitor. 

What ya think? Thanks, Casey


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi caseywa

The A147 may not have the proper performance for you application. I did some quick research and found that the A142 is the direct replacement for the part # I gave you earlier. If you have any further questions I will be happy to help.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## caseywa (Nov 7, 2006)

Rusty...thanks for being patient with me. I understand that the A142 is the replacement for your Amana part number 20054001 but I could to find where the A142 cross referenced with the Fasco 7026-3136 inducer that is on my furnace. Secondly, the A142 does not look like what I have on there now.

The A147 looks the same as mine, has a cross reference with the 7026-3136. The cfm, amps, rotation ... etc are the same, but I was just thrown off a little by the placement of the pressure line nipples.

Would you mind sharing a little more detail information to help clear up my misunderstanding...

Thanks, Casey


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi caseywa

Not a problem, when I researched this for you I did this under the Carrier part# 20054001. I am not sure why its crossing for you to Amana? Amana is built by Goodman Manufacturing not by C.B.P. which is a division of United Technologies. I called the fasco distibutor in my area and the exact replacement for the Carrier, Bryant, Payne is the A142. Could not tell exactly what the difference is between the A142 & A147 as I do not deal with the generic parts. I use only factory replacements, the reason I do this is so it does not void heat exchanger warranty. When your furnace was built is had to have a certain cfm pulled through the burners and the heat exchanger. You said inducer had been changed before, are you shure they installed the proper one then? Some people go off of the appearance of things and not by the performance. I could care less what a component looks like, as long as it meets the factory specification. That is the problem we find every day with generic replacement parts, just because it looks the same does not mean it is. Hopefully this will help clear up any confusion.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## caseywa (Nov 7, 2006)

Making more sense. I went to the Fasco website, plugged in the 7062-3136 (that is on the plate on the one that I have) and it came back with the A142 like you found out. What put me on tilt was the website that crossed ref this to the A147.

The notation associated with the A142 is the location of the drain holes. I spoke with a local distributor (who quoted $652 for the inducer) suggested I look on the internet instead. I said I had and located the A142 and A147. Like you, he said the A142...but mentioned the location of the drain hole. The hole is important for condensation drainage. The difference he said between the A142 and the $652 inducer is the expensive one has three drain holes that will allow for different positioning when mounting. He said that it is cheaper just to drill the need hole at the low point where it is needed if the one hole on the A142 is not at the bottom. Oh, said that the inducer is expensive for my furnace because it is horizontal and that is unusual...

Rusty, you have a good point, I have no idea if the inducer on now that was replaced years ago was even the correct one. I am going to go with the A142. The only other question I have is the A142 having two pressure switch nipples. The photos on-line of the A142 are lousy...and it is tough to find a spec sheet.

Thanks Rusty for the great help...I do appreciate it! Casey


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi caseywa

I wish you lived around here, The cost of that inducer from Carrier is only about $300.00. The A142 would sell for around $250.00, not sure where you live and its none of my buisness but goodlands are they making a killing off their parts. Glad to see you have resolved problem and the answer to your question, if you have to drill a hole in a new peice to make it work, its the wrong part. I personally could not believe it when I read that in your response, good thing I was setting down or I would have had a concusion. Whomever told you to do this is the reason that people get a bad taste in their mouth when you mention the HVAC industry. Their are alot of us service techs out there that have seen the stupid stuff that so called technicians do. This is kind of what I was talking about with using the generic parts, you really don't want to modify stuff like that, one its voids any chance of a warranty and second what happens to the performance. I think you made the right choice, although keep in mind I am not sure of the difference of the two inducer assemblies.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## winkydink (Nov 9, 2006)

*I have heard of blower and blower assemblies of course, but what is an INDUCER BLOWER ?

thanks

wink* :wink:

:euro:


----------



## caseywa (Nov 7, 2006)

...also known as a draft inducer blower. From what I understand, and I am just a homeowner and not a hvac contractor, is the inducer purges any residual gas out of the furnace before starting up...and can also assist in providing the correct amount of air to the burner system for combustion.

To you pros, kick me in the backside if I am wrong, helps me to learn too.

Casey


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi winkydink & caseywa

I am going to try and answer both questions. The draft inducer is the small fan that set on the front of the furnace when you remove the outer panels, keep in mind not all furnaces have them. Whenever the government mandated they had to raise efficiency on furnaces to a minimum of I believe of 80%, that surpassed what natural convection could do reliably. With the advent of the draft inducer they were able to control exactly how much air is moving through the heat exchanger. By doing so they could accuratley determine the amount of BTU'S and the AFUE. This is why it is so important when you change one out that it is like for like and not a look alike. It is true that the inducer clears the heat exchanger of any unburned gas, but that is not the true pupose of the prepurge mode. The 30-45 seconds the fan is running before ignition is doing a bunch of different things, but mostly the computer is checking limits, pressure switch, etc. to make sure system is ready to fire up. If in this time it finds an anomoly it will not allow furnace to fire up and you will get a code. The byproduct of this prepurge is that it gives you a shot of clean air for start up combustion, however this is not the prepurge primary goal. I could go into the whole workings of the furnace as I love to teach, but I am not sure the server is big enough, so I'd better stop here. Hopefully this helps with any confusion.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## winkydink (Nov 9, 2006)

*Rusty I am certain that I will be replacing my furnace and possibly AC system after this season if not sooner.

I have yet begun the long process of comparing and pricing.

I do know that I am not interested in many (if any) bells & whistles.
Just plain old fashioned equipment. As mechanical (not digital) as is available today. Sure I'm interested some in energy efficiency but not if it is going to present me with a HVAC "service room-mate" more than once every 5 years. No make that 10 years.

It is so obvious that the industry (and other industries as well) are doing every thing they can to eliminate the DIYer. I mean have you raised the hood of your truck lately?
Before long we'll have to hire help to check the oil.*

*"Progress may have been alright once, but it has gone on too long".
-*Ogden Nash


Is what Im looking for still out there?
Does Carrier/Bryant have such?
I was told that Trane has about 9 levels of models. And that Lennox has approx. the same number.
If # 9 is the top of the line, I probably am interested in #4 or #5...Maybe #2.
Whachya think ?

wink :wink:

:euro:

*


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi winkydink

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I just got home from work, just the wonderful life of a serviceman. To answer your question I am going to give you a website, www.carrier.com. Use this website to make your judgement, I happen to be very partial and I could fill a page with the pluses that Carrier has over the rest of the industry, there is a reason they have been in buisness for over 100 years. But to answer your question, look to the future and forget the past when it comes to equipment. There are so many new horizons out there, don't be afraid of them. Some people are afraid of the 410A or Puron equipment. I have been dealing with it for almost ten years now. The 410A has been a godsend to this industry and its customers. Carrier has a way of making everybody else play catch up, as a Carrier fanatic it's funny. But in all fairness to the rest of the industry, it causes them to just through stuff out there to get back in the market. In this respect its not so good for the customer when their choosing other than C.B.P. products. Use the website and see if you find anything of interest, let me know and I will let you know my opinion if your interested.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## caseywa (Nov 7, 2006)

As the homeowner end user I would like introduce a twist, if I may. Someday down the road I too will be looking into replacing the gas furnace I have now. I have done little research, not enough to be sure, but I was wondering about the comparison between the 80% furnace with the plus 90's in regards to reliability, maintenance, cost savings ...et cetera.

I believe in the future and progress but there are times when I wish for the good ole days when simplier was better. I mention this in comparing the 80% furnace to the 90+% which seem to be more tempermental and costly in upkeep.

The hassle I would have would be positioning the the 80% furnace to allow an appropiate exhaust route.

This thread is begining to derivate into a new arena...

Thanks again Rusty for your time, it says something of a person who spends their day working and comes home to enlighten the rest of us!


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi again caseywa

If it helps to ease your mind any, there are more advantages to a 90 plus than you might think. Carrier products in the 90 plus ( WHEN PROPERLY INSTALLED !!) Have very few problems. I put the upstairs 90 plus model# 58MXA080 in my house almost ten years ago. I just last summer had to put a blower / ignition board in it due to lightning. But then again part of our town had no electricity because of this storm. I do not babysit my equipment but it is well taken care of. It gets its yearly checkups and filters changed every thirty days. Its kind of like buying a car and never changing the oil, eventually something is going to give. Maintenance is key to good performance of anything, I have however been back on ones that were put in around the same time as I put mine in, they never did their yearly services and changed filters when the air would no longer come out. Makes me sick to see something of that calibre having this done to it, but with a little TLC, the old Carrier's come back to life. Keep in mind the reliability is why I am so keen on Carrier. If you can afford to do so, I would greatly reccomend the Infinity Carrier system. I don't believe there is anything out there more efficient as this time in this catagory. Well I'd better go I have another call coming in.

Let me know if I can help further.
Rusty


----------



## caseywa (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree. We stay on top of things around here too, trying to make them last as long as possible. I am being to look into the Infinity...like to do research to keep myself informed.

A side note, I took a closer look at my inducer today and learned that there is "one" nipple for the pressure switch...the lower nipple is the condensation drain for the inducer. Geez.

Thanks again, Casey


----------



## BDPNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Casey,

Might you still happen to have the old blower? A part INSIDE my blower just died that I can't seem to find anywhere! The motor itself is fine, but the plastic wheel that turns inside the inducer casing busted off a bunch of teeth. My local rep wants to sell me an entirely new motor which I feel is ridiculous.

Did you save your old assembly? PLEASE tell me you did!

Or does someone else perhaps know where I can get one of these parts? I can post a photo. It's a 5 inch wide plastic ridged wheel that turns and causes the airflow. It lives inside the housing behind the inducer motor.

Help! I need heat! 

BDP


----------

